# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Hey What's up guys

## Notcoolanymore

I'll just jump right into it.  I'm 36, MPB, maybe a NW4? Been losing my hair since my early 20's.

Just to give you some background info.  I went to see my Dr. when I was about age 25 to discuss hair loss.  Instead of trying to help me slow it down or stop it, he began to tell me how it is just a natural part of life and how it will happen to most guys.  He told me to look at his hairloss.  This dude was at least 50!!  What a useless waste of skin.  Needless to say, he isn't my doctor anymore.  

Not too long after that I started cutting my hair really short.  Longer hair is a pain in the ass to have where I work and since I thought my hair was garbage I just said screw it.  Fast forward to today and just recently I saw a picture of myself from behind and I was like holy crap I am really bald.  Haha! So I know I am very late to the party.  Not completely shiny anywhere, but in the front due to MPB.  So I am trying to do what I can to slow this down, maybe stop it, reverse it a little.

So doing research online about hairloss products and stuff I found this site and decided to join.  If I think of anything else I will add it below.

----------


## J_B_Davis

> I'll just jump right into it.  I'm 36, MPB, maybe a NW4? Been losing my hair since my early 20's.
> 
> Just to give you some background info.  I went to see my Dr. when I was about age 25 to discuss hair loss.  Instead of trying to help me slow it down or stop it, he began to tell me how it is just a natural part of life and how it will happen to most guys.  He told me to look at his hairloss.  This dude was at least 50!!  What a useless waste of skin.  Needless to say, he isn't my doctor anymore.  
> 
> Not too long after that I started cutting my hair really short.  Longer hair is a pain in the ass to have where I work and since I thought my hair was garbage I just said screw it.  Fast forward to today and just recently I saw a picture of myself from behind and I was like holy crap I am really bald.  Haha! So I know I am very late to the party.  Not completely shiny anywhere, but in the front due to MPB.  So I am trying to do what I can to slow this down, maybe stop it, reverse it a little.
> 
> So doing research online about hairloss products and stuff I found this site and decided to join.  If I think of anything else I will add it below.


 Welcome to the forum. This is a really good place to learn about treatments and to learn to cope.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Thanks. I try to keep a level head when dealing with losing hair though.  I don't like it, but I am not suicidal either.  Just try to deal with it the best I can.  What you guys have going on here is for the most part pretty good.  You have some guys that are a bit over the top, but most seem pretty cool.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Just to let you know what I am using:

Minox foam or minox solution w/hairmuck 2x/day
Regenpure Dr shampoo daily(if possible)
Microneedle 3 - 4 times a week
Daily Vitamins(nothing special)
Biotin
Silica
Saw Palmetto

Have been on this stuff for about a month now.  No noticable results, but I will stick with it and take pics about every month or so.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to post some pics with my progress.  Not amazing results, but I have kept my expectations realistic so at this point I am pretty satisfied.  Let me know what you think or if you have questions let me know.

This is what I use:
1mg Prepecia ED(for about 8 weeks)
Regenepure DR shampoo 4 - 5 days/week
Minox foam or liquid(mixed in with hair muck) 2x/day
Dermaroller Microneedle 3-4 days/week
Vitamins: 1 Biotin 5000mcg and 1 Silica Complex 500mg ED

I know I am using a lot of stuff, some of which is probably ineffective.  But I have no clue what is so I continue to take it all.

Each pic was taken approx. one month apart starting with the baseline pic.  You will notice I started at almost a NW6 so I keep my expectations very low.  Believe it or not I actually went through a bit of a shed during the first month.  You might notice less hair after the 1st month at my crown.  Lastly every pic taken is right after I cut my hair.  I use #2 clipper on top.  BTW I am not using concealer to give the appearance of more hair.

----------


## user1991

wow awesome!! If that's actually the same length every month, looks like some serious progress! would be better if u used one each for about 8 months but i totally understand you just wanting results  :Smile:  keep it up dude!!

----------


## J_B_Davis

Wow, very impressive results!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> wow awesome!! If that's actually the same length every month, looks like some serious progress! would be better if u used one each for about 8 months but i totally understand you just wanting results  keep it up dude!!


 Yeah, same length.  I use a clipper 2 guard.  With the amount of hair I have, I don't see the point of letting it grow much longer than that.  Also it makes it easier to use the derma roller and apply minoxidil.  I save money on shampoo with it this short too.  I use about a nickel sized amount in my palm. 

I hear what you are saying about about using one product at a time, but my level of desperation led me to panic and try everything I could to get my hair loss under control.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Wow, very impressive results!


 Thanks dude, I will keep you guys updated on my progress.

----------


## darryls

great pictures and thread glad you took the time to post this

----------


## Notcoolanymore

No problem.  I realize I joined the fight way too late to get a huge improvement, so I am keeping my expectations realistic.  If I can just get a decent improvement in the crown area, I would be more than happy.  

No real improvement the past month though, maybe even took a step back.  I will continue to post pics though improvement or not.

----------


## Ohionin

Wow that is freaking awesome results. I gotta try the regiment you are on.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Wow that is freaking awesome results. I gotta try the regiment you are on.


 I do my best to take pics every month or so give or take a couple of weeks here and there.  Also I buzz my head with a 2 guard before pics.  I am not certain, but I think I may have taken a step back this past month, but I will still press forward.  From what I here there are things that we will have to deal with from time to time like synchronized shedding so I expect my hair may look even worse than usual from time to time.  I wont quit and will be consistent with treatment.  Will keep you guys posted on progress or setbacks.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Alright guys, just wanted to post an update.  I have been on minox since june of 2013(7 months), and on fin since july of 2013(6 months).  I have posted comparison pics below of the top of my head and crown.  I try to be as consistent as possible when it comes to hair length and angle.  I posted the clearest pics that I had, most of the pics I took were garbage unfortunately and blurry.  Check them out below.

I have been pretty consistent using the following treatments: Big 3, microneedle roller.  I also take biotin daily.  No sides to speak of when it comes to fin.  Minoxidil makes my head itch like a mother effer, with occasional dandruff.  I wont quit since I am seeing some regrowth and don't want to take any steps backward.  I use the needle roller once a week.  I don't dig in to my scalp like I have seen others do.  I lightly roll over the top of my head and apply minox a few hours later.

Just some final thoughts on everything.  First, it has been a total of 7 months since I started treatment.  There were many times when I looked in the mirror and thought to myself "is any of this shit working".  Sometimes this battle can be a bit discouraging, but I am glad I have stuck with it.  I plan on giving this regimen a full year and a half before I decide whether or not it is worth it to continue.  Second, I am seeing some regrowth in my temples, but not much.  I have accepted that I waited to long to treat and they are long gone.  Lastly, l am seeing results, and am left thinking the worst thing.  How much hair would I still have if I started treatments years earlier?

----------


## drybone

No doubt this is better. Well done dude.  :Smile: 

We are proud of you. Keep up the good work.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to post some pics with my progress.  Not amazing results, but I have kept my expectations realistic so at this point I am pretty satisfied.  Let me know what you think or if you have questions let me know.
> 
> This is what I use:
> 1mg Prepecia ED(for about 8 weeks)
> Regenepure DR shampoo 4 - 5 days/week
> Minox foam or liquid(mixed in with hair muck) 2x/day
> Dermaroller Microneedle 3-4 days/week
> ...


 That's a big improvement.  I haven't tried micro needling yet, but plan to.  I have been using minoxidil along with scalp massage and exercises.  My hair has improved quite a bit over the last several months.  Part of it may be the beard hair Dr. Cole scattered on top and the sides.  My daughter brought a product home called "Hair Skin and Nails".  It includes Biotin and MSM.  It's a terrible tasting liquid but that could perhaps be contributing to some improvement.

Again, your results are very encouraging.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
I am not a doctor and the content of my posts are my opinions, not medical advice.
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> No doubt this is better. Well done dude. 
> 
> We are proud of you. Keep up the good work.


 Yeah, I think it is better.  Am I one of these "great responders" that we always hear about?  No, but this proves that the treatments we have can work.  I realize I waited way to long to get back even half of my hair back.  But for all the guys who just started losing that are thinking of treatment.  This gives them something to think about.  One of the reasons why it took me so long to start treatment was because I thought the stuff we had didn't work.  I was wrong.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> That's a big improvement.  I haven't tried micro needling yet, but plan to.  I have been using minoxidil along with scalp massage and exercises.  My hair has improved quite a bit over the last several months.  Part of it may be the beard hair Dr. Cole scattered on top and the sides.  My daughter brought a product home called "Hair Skin and Nails".  It includes Biotin and MSM.  It's a terrible tasting liquid but that could perhaps be contributing to some improvement.
> 
> Again, your results are very encouraging.
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
> forhair.com
> Cole Hair Transplant
> 1045 Powers Place
> Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
> ...


 Not sure what effect if any micro needling is having.  I do it once a week and it takes 5 minutes to do so it is not a big deal to do.  I use minoxidil the same day unlike the trial.  Not sure if that is a good idea, but I haven't had any strange sides because of it.

----------


## Jcm800

> Yeah, I think it is better.  Am I one of these "great responders" that we always hear about?  No, but this proves that the treatments we have can work.  I realize I waited way to long to get back even half of my hair back.  But for all the guys who just started losing that are thinking of treatment.  This gives them something to think about.  One of the reasons why it took me so long to start treatment was because I thought the stuff we had didn't work.  I was wrong.


 Looks like it's made a difference there, pleased for you. Wish I had the balls to get on it,  sigh.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Looks like it's made a difference there, pleased for you. Wish I had the balls to get on it,  sigh.


 The decision to take fin or any drug is a big one to make. I am glad I decided to take it, but its not for everybody. The main regret I have is not finding BTT earlier and starting treatment years ago. I just hope when you are as old as I am you don't have the same regret.

----------


## Jcm800

> The decision to take fin or any drug is a big one to make. I am glad I decided to take it, but its not for everybody. The main regret I have is not finding BTT earlier and starting treatment years ago. I just hope when you are as old as I am you don't have the same regret.


 ... I believe I'm actually older than you are. And do have regrets.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> ... I believe I'm actually older than you are. And do have regrets.


 Not sure how old you are but I was 36 when I started treatment.  If I was younger and still developing, I would be a little more worried about sides.  This forum isn't a good indicator of everybody that has tried or used fin, but it sounds like most of the guys that suffer from sides are younger, late teens/early twenties.

Again, not pushing you to try meds, but living with regret sucks.

----------


## Jcm800

> Not sure how old you are but I was 36 when I started treatment.  If I was younger and still developing, I would be a little more worried about sides.  This forum isn't a good indicator of everybody that has tried or used fin, but it sounds like most of the guys that suffer from sides are younger, late teens/early twenties.
> 
> Again, not pushing you to try meds, but living with regret sucks.


 I'm 44 bud. I don't want  attacking from younger sufferers on here either. I'm single, vain in crisis and still f*n worry.

If one cares, it hurts at whatever age,  I'm sure you can appreciate that  too. It's Russian roulette using Fin, just scared to pull the trigger.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I'm 44 bud. I don't want  attacking from younger sufferers on here either. I'm single, vain in crisis and still f*n worry.
> 
> If one cares, it hurts at whatever age,  I'm sure you can appreciate that  too. It's Russian roulette using Fin, just scared to pull the trigger.


 There is nothing wrong taking pride in what you look like.  You are right, it does hurt at any age.  It pissed me off in my early 20's and again in my late 30's when I realized just how bad it had gotten.  I have seen guys on these forums in their 50's.  When will we stop caring?  Maybe never.

With everything that we see on the internet I can definitely understand fear of fin sides.  I know many will say I am wrong, but I just don't believe in persistent sides.  I believe if you get sides, then you get off the drug and things will get back to normal.  

Man this hair loss crap is a real pain huh?!

----------


## Jcm800

> There is nothing wrong taking pride in what you look like.  You are right, it does hurt at any age.  It pissed me off in my early 20's and again in my late 30's when I realized just how bad it had gotten.  I have seen guys on these forums in their 50's.  When will we stop caring?  Maybe never.
> 
> With everything that we see on the internet I can definitely understand fear of fin sides.  I know many will say I am wrong, but I just don't believe in persistent sides.  I believe if you get sides, then you get off the drug and things will get back to normal.  
> 
> Man this hair loss crap is a real pain huh?!


 I hear ya. I started losing very slowly at the age of 27 I think . It was definitely around then. 

It does hurt even when I'm older, family and friends take the piss, I hate it. 

Thing that worries me about Fin is the potential persistent sides after you quit it. 

If there was a guarantee things went back to normal after cessation of the drug, I'd try it immediately. 

What scares  me is trying it, getting possible sides deciding it's not for me, and then.. Having debilitating post finasteride syndrome. 

That's what scares me, is it true or do people exaggerate it? I think there must be some truth to it..

----------


## vcity

> I hear ya. I started losing very slowly at the age of 27 I think . It was definitely around then. 
> 
> It does hurt even when I'm older, family and friends take the piss, I hate it. 
> 
> Thing that worries me about Fin is the potential persistent sides after you quit it. 
> 
> If there was a guarantee things went back to normal after cessation of the drug, I'd try it immediately. 
> 
> What scares  me is trying it, getting possible sides deciding it's not for me, and then.. Having debilitating post finasteride syndrome. 
> ...


 Take the plunge, you have nothing to lose.. except your hair of course. Out of the several studies that were conducted on finasteride, around ~1-2% suffered from side effects, with the majority of them going away after discontinuing use.. so the odds are a little better than russian roulette. 

But if you do start taking it, don't get caught up reading stories online or in the forums .. it's going to add to your stress and that's more than often the real cause of ED - people worry, get scared because they think they can't get an erection, end up not getting one because of their anxiety and then blame the drug (next time your with a girl, try getting an erection with your mind set on not getting one - it isn't going to happen .. it's a psychological thing as much as it is physical). 

Lastly, also keep in mind that forums tend to be bias - people are going to post when they think they have sides (post the negatives) but if the drugs working fine, they're not going to post anything (you rarely see random threads started with people posting "i've been on fin the past 5 months, no sides" and leave it at that .. you'll most likely see "decided to take fin, a couple of days later I couldn't get an erection, it's a dangerous drug"). 


I've been on it the past couple of years, and started taking the stronger dutasteride as well (since I was 17, unfortunately). I'm still losing my hair .. but who knows how it would have looked if I didn't start taking the drug .. and when I mentioned the stress thing above, I'm talking from experience. When I started fin, I was so anxious, I wasn't able to get an erection and immediately stopped... I thought about it, decided to give it another try eventually and realized it was just stress causing my initial ED. The only side effect I can notice is watery semen (which is expected since finasteride's main use is for your prostate gland, which is responsible for secreting proteins, etc and making your semen thicker.

----------


## Jcm800

> Take the plunge, you have nothing to lose.. except your hair of course. Out of the several studies that were conducted on finasteride, around ~1-2% suffered from side effects, with the majority of them going away after discontinuing use.. so the odds are a little better than russian roulette. 
> 
> But if you do start taking it, don't get caught up reading stories online or in the forums .. it's going to add to your stress and that's more than often the real cause of ED - people worry, get scared because they think they can't get an erection, end up not getting one because of their anxiety and then blame the drug (next time your with a girl, try getting an erection with your mind set on not getting one - it isn't going to happen .. it's a psychological thing as much as it is physical). 
> 
> Lastly, also keep in mind that forums tend to be bias - people are going to post when they think they have sides (post the negatives) but if the drugs working fine, they're not going to post anything (you rarely see random threads started with people posting "i've been on fin the past 5 months, no sides" and leave it at that .. you'll most likely see "decided to take fin, a couple of days later I couldn't get an erection, it's a dangerous drug"). 
> 
> 
> I've been on it the past couple of years, and started taking the stronger dutasteride as well (since I was 17, unfortunately). I'm still losing my hair .. but who knows how it would have looked if I didn't start taking the drug .. and when I mentioned the stress thing above, I'm talking from experience. When I started fin, I was so anxious, I wasn't able to get an erection and immediately stopped... I thought about it, decided to give it another try eventually and realized it was just stress causing my initial ED. The only side effect I can notice is watery semen (which is expected since finasteride's main use is for your prostate gland, which is responsible for secreting proteins, etc and making your semen thicker.


 Thanks a lot for taking time to reply. I hear  too, there's a good chance I'll take it and be fine also. 

 I'm actually due to see a urologist this week, for personal reasons regarding waterworks. 

I'm going to ask his opinion on it, and also ask about dutas.. There's no point me taking fin if he thinks I may have prostate issues.. It would mess up the psa test result for one.  I'll sit tight for now, see what happens  regarding possible treatment for my health issues first.

Thanks.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I'm actually due to see a urologist this week, for personal reasons regarding waterworks. 
> 
> I'm going to ask his opinion on it, and also ask about dutas.


 Seeing your Dr. and discussing treatment/concerns is always the best route to take over basing your decision on what you read on the internet.

----------


## recedingone

Amazing results man. I'm hoping to get similar results. I'm almost 40 and receding majorly. Not too much crown loss at all. would be nice to just fill in temples and front a bit. Im fine having a receding hairline and dont expect to have the hairline I had at 25. I've been on fin 2 months .5-1mg a day. I have noticed minor sides, slight libido loss, maybe a bit softer but by no means impotent. 


gonna stick with it a year and see what happens

----------


## Diffuser44

Those are some good results!  Curious to see if it continues to grow from there.  But I would be pretty happy that you got as much growth as you did all things considered!  To be honest my hair continued to get better with continual use of fin.  I don't know if the crown area ever got all the way better, but it just looked like a part in my hair for the most part.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I am happy with the amount of hair regrowth, but I am greedy and would like more.  The thing is that about a month after I took those pictures, my hair got worse.  Finally last month(9 months into treatment), I compared my pics and it looked like I was finally back to where I was.  It seems like the norm to go through numerous sheds during treatment.  Hopefully things will stabilize after a while.  The roller coaster sucks.

----------


## Diffuser44

Well I hope you continue to gain some ground.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Alright guys I just wanted to update my thread with my latest pics.  I have a series of pics from the top of my head and the crown.  The pics on the left are baseline.   Middle pics are 6 months on fin, 7 months on minoxidil.  Pics on the right are 12 months on fin, 13 months on minoxidil.  Some notes on the pics.  Prior to pics I am buzzing my head with a #2 clipper.  Appearance of density is also affected based on the angle of the pic.  It appears that some hairs grow straight up, while others grow close to the head. 

My current regimen is exclusively Big 3(fin, minox, keto).  I threw in the towel on Dermarolling at around 8 months.  I don't know if it was a good idea or not, but I didn't think it was doing much so I stopped.  I have been pretty committed treating my hair loss.  I don't think I missed a treatment since I started.  Also, dandruff is under control.  I was able to achieve this simply by shampooing my hair twice.

I am noticing slow but steady increase in growth on the top of my head and the crown, although  comparing 6 month to 12 month pics, there isn't much of a difference.  I want to attempt to try to kick start some additional regrowth so I have decided to add laser to my current regimen.  I was able to locate an affordable laser device and decided to give it a try.  I will not mention the brand of laser or anything.  I don't want people to think I am selling anything.  I will update this thread in about 3 months and let you know how things are going.

----------


## Jcm800

Hey mate.. Gotta say.. I'm Impressed with your results there fella!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Thank you.  I appreciate it.  I have gotten a decent amount of hair back.  Temples though...looks like they are gone for good.  If I want them back, looks like I am going to have to go the transplant route.  The battle continues...

----------


## recedingone

Great results man! Our hair is very similar. Im on big 3 about 7 months now. Have seen some thickening on top but I believe but the damn temple points are pretty much gone now.

----------


## redy

just for the record, temple points are on the side of your face/hairline, not the front. Unless you are referring to this - because they are not visible - then sorry.

I think that you have had some nice regrowth there, though.

Have you considered trying 1 guard or .5 guard buzz? with your loss pattern, you might be able to give the appearance of less thinning, since it's just about universal now.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> just for the record, temple points are on the side of your face/hairline, not the front. Unless you are referring to this - because they are not visible - then sorry.
> 
> Have you considered trying 1 guard or .5 guard buzz? with your loss pattern, you might be able to give the appearance of less thinning, since it's just about universal now.


 Thanks for clearing that up.

As far as buzzing down to a 1 or less...that is a big step for me.  Not saying I would never do it, but I am not ready at this point.  Since I am going to be adding laser to my regimen it might help if I buzzed it shorter, but again I am not ready to pull the trigger on that yet.

***Before anybody gives me crap about adding laser let me just say.  I KNOW!  I never thought I would even consider it since I just don't believe it is very effective, but I have seen some people online that have shown some decent results.  I was able to locate a decently priced unit so I figured what the hell.  Whether it works or not I will come back here and share my experience with you guys.  Worst case scenario, I am out a few bucks, but at least I could check something off my list of things I have wanted to try.

----------


## Karlton

There's definite improvement there. Glad you're seeing results!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> There's definite improvement there. Glad you're seeing results!


 Thanks, I appreciate it.

----------


## Illusion

Impressive results man, keep it up!

----------


## baldozer

> Alright guys I just wanted to update my thread with my latest pics.  I have a series of pics from the top of my head and the crown.  The pics on the left are baseline.   Middle pics are 6 months on fin, 7 months on minoxidil.  Pics on the right are 12 months on fin, 13 months on minoxidil.  Some notes on the pics.  Prior to pics I am buzzing my head with a #2 clipper.  Appearance of density is also affected based on the angle of the pic.  It appears that some hairs grow straight up, while others grow close to the head. 
> 
> My current regimen is exclusively Big 3(fin, minox, keto).  I threw in the towel on Dermarolling at around 8 months.  I don't know if it was a good idea or not, but I didn't think it was doing much so I stopped.  I have been pretty committed treating my hair loss.  I don't think I missed a treatment since I started.  Also, dandruff is under control.  I was able to achieve this simply by shampooing my hair twice.
> 
> I am noticing slow but steady increase in growth on the top of my head and the crown, although  comparing 6 month to 12 month pics, there isn't much of a difference.  I want to attempt to try to kick start some additional regrowth so I have decided to add laser to my current regimen.  I was able to locate an affordable laser device and decided to give it a try.  I will not mention the brand of laser or anything.  I don't want people to think I am selling anything.  I will update this thread in about 3 months and let you know how things are going.Attachment 33224Attachment 33225


 Why you use different lightning in each picture. Seems like you are trying to exaggerate the results. The before picture has obviously more light than the after picture. Besides, it is silly to take propecia after 30, as your estrogen level is already increasing. Propecia makes your estrogen level even higher. You will end up with wide hips and narrow shoulders, beside having manboobs. I suspect Tom Cruise also uses propecia. Just look how ugly his body now looks, with such narrow shoulders and wide hips.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Why you use different lightning in each picture. Seems like you are trying to exaggerate the results. The before picture has obviously more light than the after picture. Besides, it is silly to take propecia after 30, as your estrogen level is already increasing. Propecia makes your estrogen level even higher. You will end up with wide hips and narrow shoulders, beside having manboobs. I suspect Tom Cruise also uses propecia. Just look how ugly his body now looks, with such narrow shoulders and wide hips.


 I try to duplicate the hair length, angle, and lighting as best as I can.  I have even taken the picture in the same spot in my house with the same camera.  Why the lighting appears different is beyond me.  You are right though lighting does make a huge difference in some pics my hair looks thinner than in others.  I am not really trying to fool anybody.  I have grown some hair back.  Whether you believe me or not is of little concern to me.

As far as your propecia after 30 comment.  I am glad you claim to be so happy with your baldness and look so great although have yet to put up a single pic.  Just because you prefer to do absolutely nothing about your hair loss because you are already a NW7 doesn't mean we all need to go that route.  The fact that you will let yourself go at 30 is pathetic and sad.  As far as the garbage you have posted about estrogen and smaller shoulders and wide hips.  At 38 I guarantee I am in way better shape than you will ever be.  This is a hair loss forum and I really don't want to get into posting up body shots, but whenever you want to put your money where your mouth is let me know.  We will see who is in better shape.  

It is cool that you want to critique and criticize guys on here that actually post up pics.  You always claim to look so great bald but have never posted a single pic.  Save the garbage "Well I look like this guy".  Until you post up pics you have little to no room to judge somebody that actually does.  It's pathetic that you have the nerve to try to trash somebody that actually posts pics when you don't have the balls to post up any of your own.  Let us see your pics and we will let you know if you look as great as you think you do.

----------


## Hicks

Awesome results. keep it up.

Hair growth is like watching turtles race.  I'm not sure about the lighting.  After my HT I tried to take exact pictures every month but the lighting was always different.  Then a bulb burnt out and I never replaced it. Figured what's the point in monthly pictures when you'll have internet warriors busting out bro science.  I'm going for a PRP treatment next month. I'll be at 8 months post op. Hope that will kick start things. It'll also mark 22 months on fin. I'm 35.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> *Awesome results. keep it up*.
> 
> Hair growth is like watching turtles race.  I'm not sure about the lighting.  *After my HT I tried to take exact pictures every month but the lighting was always different*.  Then a bulb burnt out and I never replaced it. Figured what's the point in monthly pictures when you'll have internet warriors busting out bro science.  I'm going for a PRP treatment next month. I'll be at 8 months post op. Hope that will kick start things. It'll also mark 22 months on fin. I'm 35.


 Thank you and Thank you.  I have even said many times that I have taken a step back and have gone through a number of sheds.  I may be even going through one now.  In my last pic I see little to no change from the second pic, it may even be slightly worse.

Good luck on your PRP treatment.  Hopefully it will produce some positive results.

----------


## baldozer

> I try to duplicate the hair length, angle, and lighting as best as I can.  I have even taken the picture in the same spot in my house with the same camera.  Why the lighting appears different is beyond me.  You are right though lighting does make a huge difference in some pics my hair looks thinner than in others.  I am not really trying to fool anybody.  I have grown some hair back.  Whether you believe me or not is of little concern to me.
> 
> As far as your propecia after 30 comment.  I am glad you claim to be so happy with your baldness and look so great although have yet to put up a single pic.  Just because you prefer to do absolutely nothing about your hair loss because you are already a NW7 doesn't mean we all need to go that route.  The fact that you will let yourself go at 30 is pathetic and sad.  As far as the garbage you have posted about estrogen and smaller shoulders and wide hips.  At 38 I guarantee I am in way better shape than you will ever be.  This is a hair loss forum and I really don't want to get into posting up body shots, but whenever you want to put your money where your mouth is let me know.  We will see who is in better shape.  
> 
> It is cool that you want to critique and criticize guys on here that actually post up pics.  You always claim to look so great bald but have never posted a single pic.  Save the garbage "Well I look like this guy".  Until you post up pics you have little to no room to judge somebody that actually does.  It's pathetic that you have the nerve to try to trash somebody that actually posts pics when you don't have the balls to post up any of your own.  Let us see your pics and we will let you know if you look as great as you think you do.


 Here you go

http://www.bodylogicmd.com/hormones-for-men/estrogen




> While its importance is normally attributed to women,  estrogen in men  plays an important role. As teenagers, men have high levels of testosterone and low levels of estrogen. As they age, testosterone levels in men decrease while their estrogen levels increase. Not surprisingly, high levels of estrogen in men usually correspond to low levels of testosterone. High estrogen levels in men contribute to prostate cancer and heart disease as well as gynecomastia ( enlarged breasts).As the testosterone is transformed into estrogen the low levels of testosterone can cause many unpleasant symptoms including loss of muscle mass, fatigue, low libido, erectile dysfunction. Furthermore, excessive estrogen in men raises body fat and can contribute to diabetes and high lipids.

----------


## rb922

Wow you have some really great results here. Hoping I can be as lucky as yourself. Im currently only on Fin 1 mg but considering adding regain foam or minox any preference? Do you mind repeating your current regimen I may have to copy it. I was also thinking of adding in Nizoral and Biotin and did you go ahead and get a lazer? I am also going to try to post my results on here too.

----------


## diffuseloser

Hey man just coming across this thread now. Been following some of your posts in the cutting edge section of the forum. Unbelievable regrowth! My hair loss is very similar to yours. Your baseline pics are where I'm headed but my hair at the minute is similar to your more recent pics with treatment, although not quite as good. Very diffuse thinning all over the top but hairline holding up better than other areas. I'm just about to hop on fin at a very low dose and hope I respond as well as you have. If I do, I'll be very happy as I'd have pretty much most of my hair back! Good luck with your treatment and wish you more of the same success!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I would just recommend the big 3(fin, minox, nizoral).  If your hair loss isn't that bad then maybe just try fin first.  I am currently not using any vitamins that are suppose to help with hair loss.  I am still using laser, but think the effect has been minimal at best.  I am thinking of discontinuing its' use shortly. 

As far as my hair goes, yes I have had regrowth, but I treated my hair loss way too late.  My density isn't what it originally was.  The crown is still pretty thin and in bad lighting you can see right through it.  I am not complaining though, because although my hair isn't perfect at least I still have hair on my head.  

Good luck guys and just remember to give treatments time to work.

----------


## goldnt

Woah those are some good gains. Hows the hair now? Its been a little more than 6 months ago since you updated.

----------


## Munkynutz

Notcool!!

Nice work man.  I for some reason always thought you were just on fin not that it makes any difference whatsoever.  Good work.  :Smile: 

No complaints about that at all, and screw the lighting conditions it's pretty obvious you have much more hair now than before.  Curious to see how the laser goes.

G

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Been growing my hair out for the past few months. This is the way I have been styling it for the past couple of months. I know it's ridiculous, but it is what it is. Keep in mind, the crown is still very thin. I just wanted to give you guys a view from the front, the way most people see me.

----------


## Artista

I wish mine looked like yours Notcool' ! 
Finasteride is working for u too

----------


## Illusion

Your density at the front looks very good. I like the hair style as well although it's hard to judge how deep your temples actually are because of the angle the picture is made in. I'd say you could do the side of your head even shorter than it is now. I don't really know what hairstyle is acceptable in your work environment, but if it's within norms I'd just take a good bit off the sides as I feel that will look better on people with temple recession.  

Btw, why do you feel it's ridiculous? You're in your late 30's now, right? With that hairstyle I'd say you fit in perfectly with others of your age. If I'd see you walking down the street (based on the front at least), your hair loss would def not stand out to me. Keep in mind that I'm a very self conscious teenager that notices recession on almost everyone that has it, so the fact that you'd look normal to me definitely means something  :Wink:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I wish mine looked like yours Notcool' ! 
> Finasteride is working for u too


 Thank you Artista.  It's not perfect, but at least I still have hair on my head.  The battle continues.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Your density at the front looks very good. I like the hair style as well although it's hard to judge how deep your temples actually are because of the angle the picture is made in. I'd say you could do the side of your head even shorter than it is now. I don't really know what hairstyle is acceptable in your work environment, but if it's within norms I'd just take a good bit off the sides as I feel that will look better on people with temple recession.  
> 
> Btw, why do you feel it's ridiculous? You're in your late 30's now, right? With that hairstyle I'd say you fit in perfectly with others of your age. If I'd see you walking down the street (based on the front at least), your hair loss would def not stand out to me. Keep in mind that I'm a very self conscious teenager that notices recession on almost everyone that has it, so the fact that you'd look normal to me definitely means something


 Density looks decent, but keep in mind I took that picture under normal lighting.  In the sunlight or under flash it is definitely thinner than it appears in the picture.  As far as my temples go, I would say I am at about NW3.  From the angle of the picture the sides actually look longer than they really are.  It tapers up from #2 up to #3 as you get closer to the top of my head.  I have only been growing out my hair for a few months so I will be trying different things to see what I think looks best.  I work in a clean room environment(particle controlled) so I am pretty much covered from head to toe so the only thing I have on my head is minoxidil.  

I think my hairstyle looks ok, but the fact of the matter is I am close to 40.  I should probably try to go with something more conservative.  Options are very limited though.  Like I said the density isn't what it used to be, so I use the style to create the illusion of coverage.

I appreciate your compliments though.

----------


## av8r10

> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to post some pics with my progress.  Not amazing results, but I have kept my expectations realistic so at this point I am pretty satisfied.  Let me know what you think or if you have questions let me know.
> 
> This is what I use:
> 1mg Prepecia ED(for about 8 weeks)
> Regenepure DR shampoo 4 - 5 days/week
> Minox foam or liquid(mixed in with hair muck) 2x/day
> Dermaroller Microneedle 3-4 days/week
> ...


 holy crap, thats amazing.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> holy crap, thats amazing.


 Thanks, but lets not get carried away.  I didn't regrow much on the hair line and believe me my crown is very see through.  I would have posted some of those, but I was feeling good about my hair that day and didn't want to spoil the moment.  I may post the crown one of these days though, but believe me its very thin.  Not slick bald, but very thin.

----------


## av8r10

> Thanks, but lets not get carried away.  I didn't regrow much on the hair line and believe me my crown is very see through.  I would have posted some of those, but I was feeling good about my hair that day and didn't want to spoil the moment.  I may post the crown one of these days though, but believe me its very thin.  Not slick bald, but very thin.


 Whats your experience with Alpecin shampoo, i actually find it great.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Whats your experience with Alpecin shampoo, i actually find it great.


 Have never tried it.  What do you find so great about it?

----------


## av8r10

> Have never tried it.  What do you find so great about it?


 Its great for thickening and shine. Stops shedding and promotes growth. I haven't seen any growth from it to date but I would use it by itself for the thickening effects.

Theres loads of reviews all over the internet on it, I bought it after seeing some good reviews on amazon.

Alpecin Caffeine Shampoo Review

----------


## Flippo

Looks like you have had good results.  Have you tried taking it to 1 to see how you look with it all clipped down? You look like you have a good head for it.

----------


## Mshape

Awesome.. But I really don wan to take prepecia .... I m just taking Biotin hopefully it work

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Looks like you have had good results.  Have you tried taking it to 1 to see how you look with it all clipped down? You look like you have a good head for it.


 I buzzed my head for close to 10 years.  It didn't look horrible, but I like myself better with some hair.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Awesome.. But I really don wan to take prepecia .... I m just taking Biotin hopefully it work


 It won't work.  If it did work why would people take propecia?

----------


## Mshape

Good answer. There are many people claimed that Biotin help. Many research also proved that Biotin help to increase hair volume . Besides, Propecia will not work for some people if it does no one will go for hair transplant .. Right ?

----------


## rb922

Still taking the big 3? I've just started taking Fin 1mg (3 months) wondering if I should start using minox with it or If I should wait and see results without it. Just don't want my hair to be dependant on minox as well if I can get results with using one product. Would you say the Minox has contributed more than the fin to regrowth in your progress here? Take a look at my progress on my thread we have similar hair loss patterns mine however is quite aggressive at age 22. Hoping for some results.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Yeah I still am on the big 3.  I am not really sure which(fin or minox) contributed more to my regrowth since I started fin one month after minoxidil.  I threw everything I could at it since my hair was almost all gone when I started.  Since your hair loss is still pretty recent, I would just take fin and see how that works out for you.  Not that using minox is a huge deal, but can sometimes be a pain to use.

----------


## Artista

*Hi Notcool'* 
A friend of mine that I was speaking with on the phone yesterday, was very confident in advising that I also start using the topical *Rogaine* in combination with my *Finasteride* .
He said that he has been using that same combination of treatments for a while with good results ongoing. 
What do you think based on your own experiences? 
Thanks bro

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I think for guys like us that are looking for maximum regrowth, we need to use everything in our arsenal.  For the guys in the beginning stages of hair loss I would recommend just maintaining with fin.

----------


## Diffuser44

Looking good notcoolanymore!  After a month of shaving my head. I've decided to restart all treatments. Let's hope I can gain back as much ground as you have.

----------


## BiqqieSmalls

Dude, awesome regrowth. Really, it is unbelievable.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Looking good notcoolanymore!  After a month of shaving my head. I've decided to restart all treatments. Let's hope I can gain back as much ground as you have.


 Haven't heard from you in a while, hope you are doing good.  Glad to see you have decided to get back in the fight.  

Thanks guys on the compliments, but hair is still pretty thin.  Treatments have at least given me enough to style though, so I am grateful for that.

----------


## tonyzucco

Man, your regrowth is damn impressive.  I would be happy to just hold on as a Norwood III but I'm a IIIv now, will probably be a IV in a few years. Congrats on your results, good stuff.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Man, your regrowth is damn impressive.  I would be happy to just hold on as a Norwood III but I'm a IIIv now, will probably be a IV in a few years. Congrats on your results, good stuff.


 I appreciate it.  I am also a norwood3v.  You can't see it in my latest pics, but my crown is pretty much see through.  Still pretty thin on top, but with the help of hair product I am able to give the illusion of some density.  Under harsh lighting I am totally exposed.  I guess considering where I was before I started treatments I have no reason to complain.

----------


## jamesst11

This is very impressive and I am super happy for you!  a little receding with the rest of the head being thick is actually not a bad look at all.  I just started fin about 2 months ago.  Due to a bad HT, injuries and surgeries causing non stop TE, I literally lost about 50% of my hair in one year.  I never thought I could care so much about hair, but it has been consuming.  Luckily, so far, very few fin sides.  I hope I have regrowth like this.  I had really thick hair with just a little thinning in the temples and crown, but a year of TE has destroyed that.  Now I have very thin temples and crown and diffuse thinning throughout.  How has it been going?  Anything to update.  I am glad I found BTT and stories like this.  Thanks for giving us hope!  :Smile:

----------


## JSmith120

> Thank you.  I appreciate it.  I have gotten a decent amount of hair back.  Temples though...looks like they are gone for good.  If I want them back, looks like I am going to have to go the transplant route.  The battle continues...


 Decent amount of hair? Thats A LOT of hair you got back! Good for you man, one of the best results I've ever seen.
TBH, when your hair is grown out, you dont even need a transplant. It looks nice. But if you want that straight hairline, then go for it.

----------


## Swooping

Excellent. Congratulations. I would finish the job with a HT and you'll be done with this journey. Ever thought of that?

----------


## JSmith120

> Excellent. Congratulations. I would finish the job with a HT and you'll be done with this journey. Ever thought of that?


 Hi Swooping  :Smile: 
We good bruh?

----------


## Artista

Hi NotCool'
It's been a wild since last you and I  conversed.
It was great to see your photos once again!
Your hair improvements are so very good. 
Can't wait to see how much better my hair improvements will be in another six months time.
I've been on Finasteride for two years and one month now... As you know I am experiencing positive results too.
Just can't wait to see how it will look after two years and six months time

----------


## Swooping

> Hi Swooping 
> We good bruh?


 Didn't even notice. Yeah, don't start nonsense that's all. Good luck with your hair loss journey!

----------


## JSmith120

> Didn't even notice. Yeah, don't start nonsense that's all. Good luck with your hair loss journey!


  Dont worry, I got banned. 

Thanks man! Just trying to save the current hair, grow in some new hair, like the rest of us. Good luck to you too  :Smile:

----------

